# Another victim of infidelity



## naterrell21

Hello everyone, I'm new to being cheated on so I thought I'd seek the help of others to make sense of it all. I've been with my gf for over 2 years now and recently found out that over a 3 month period my gf slept with at least 6 different men, all of them past lovers, bf's etc, some in our apartment some in hotels others at their places and I am at a complete loss as what to do or can I do? She also informed me of another time about 6 months into our relationship where she had slept with an ex I suppose for drugs as he is a drug dealer user. I confronted her with some information I was told, as well as a mountain of evidence I was able to collect. We have spoken about this and she has admitted to me the 6 guys but I suspect more which she is not being honest about. I love my gf to no end and had hoped to spend the rest of my life with her but now I feel like I dont even know her anymore. Sadly of course I just wanted to know what is wrong with me what did I do wrong? What? Who? Why? Oh man when does it stop? Anyways my friends that's my story in a brief, there's much more to it of course as each guy brings his own set of drug addict, drug dealing ways to the table and some even beat the crap out of her one breaking her jaw among other things while she was in a relationship with them. Just my luck eh? I hope to hear from you(s) with some sound advice because Im in over my head. Thanks everyone for having me. Noel


----------



## Andy1001

If you honestly believe that a drug addicted skank is the best you can do then you have some serious issues buddy.
Your name is an anagram of eternal, dont make this relationship eternal, dump her now!


----------



## notmyjamie

You probably did nothing wrong but trust the wrong person. Get out now or you’re in for a lifetime of heartbreak.

_hugs_


----------



## ConanHub

She's a lizard. Find a human.


----------



## rugswept

You didn't know her. You thought you did. She's so far off the reservation that there's no coming back. 
At least 6 in 3 months.... that means solid hookups at least as often as every two weeks. 
That means she's constantly in the hunt for new opportunities (probably mostly drugs where sex is expected). 
She's all in, as long as there are drugs. 

If you want a relationship where there's an endless stream of sex with other high risk drug addicts that doesn't involve you, will eventually bring you some real nice STD's, this is the woman for you. 
Please be more selective than *taking up with a promiscuous drug using trash woman*. The drug guys like her. NSA sex while they're all high. It's awesome. 

This is over or say goodbye to much of your life. *You're another BF to her. The steady one*. There are a lot of others and she's texting (probably sexting) and spending a lot of time looking for drugs. She loves it. 

The truth is out (at least some of it). You know what to do. Now you know what you've really got. End it now, or later, but you will eventually be ending this whole fake relationship.


----------



## ShatteredKat

I think you need to re-phrase: 

_I love my gf to no end and had hoped to spend the rest of my life with her but now I feel like I dont even know her anymore. _


Until you found out the cheating - you DID NOT "know" her - you "knew" what you *thought* was her.
Now that you have found out who she really is - why the eff are you still even speaking to her?

Get a grip - leave before worse things happen - like catching Herpes or worse. (assuming you don't and have been to your physician to get checked out)


Andy1001 said:


> If you honestly believe that a drug addicted skank is the best you can do then you have some serious issues buddy.
> Your name is an anagram of eternal, don't make this relationship eternal, dump her now!


Andy 1001 is giving you the path you should take for moving on with life.


----------



## GusPolinski

This is easy.

Girlfriends don’t get the same consideration that wives do.

Dump her, cut her completely out of your life, and move on.


----------



## dadstartingover

You picked a broken one, my man. It happens. The REAL "ah ha" moment comes when, with much introspection, you realize WHY it is that you attracted/were attracted to such a person. This is the type of person that many men would slowly back away from and say, "Oh... no thanks. Nice meeting you." Instead, you formed a relationship with her. In hindsight, you will realize the red flags were there from minute number one... but you ignored. Why do you think that is?


----------



## Marc878

Serial cheaters never stop. Ban her permanently.


----------



## Tested_by_stress

You can't turn a bar ***** into a housewife. Get rid of this woman and don't look bag. You did nothing wrong. She just has no morals.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Your GF is damaged goods, not your fault, and don’t make it your problem anymore, get out and get tested for STDs like yesterday


----------



## MattMatt

Please refer to @naterrell21's thread here Yeah me too!


----------

